# Which Psalms Were Sung in the Temple?



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

In too many anti-EP works I find the argument that not all of the Psalms in the Psalter were used in the Temple. A helpful rebuttal is found in "Which Psalms Were Sung in the Temple?" by J. A. Smith from _Music & Letters_, Vol. 71, No. 2 (May, 1990), pp. 167-186. It should be noted that he is not dealing with anti-EP works but is taking a scholarly look at the Psalms.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 28, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> In too many anti-EP works I find the argument that not all of the Psalms in the Psalter were used in the Temple. A helpful rebuttal is found in "Which Psalms Were Sung in the Temple?" by J. A. Smith from _Music & Letters_, Vol. 71, No. 2 (May, 1990), pp. 167-186. It should be noted that he is not dealing with anti-EP works but is taking a scholarly look at the Psalms.




Presumably the article has to be purchased? Or is there some way of reading it without purchasing it?

Does he make his case from the Bible alone?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

Zadok said:


> Presumably the article has to be purchased? Or is there some way of reading it without purchasing it?



If you are at uni you should be able to access it. Or else try your local public library as they may have access.



Zadok said:


> Does he make his case from the Bible alone?



He uses the titles, internal evidence and Jewish sources.


----------

